# Dynojet Power Commander EFI controller



## frap11 (Jun 12, 2010)

anyone know if a Dynojet Power Commander III will work on a 2009 rancher?? Its made for the 2007 2008 models..
thanks


----------



## ridgerunner79 (Jul 10, 2010)

they make one for the 09 and 10 models, go to dynojet website and click on the power commander V and it will take you to another screen, click on the enter power commander 111 USB & V bannerthen it will take you to where you will need to pick your make,model,& year of your machine, make sure that you pick the rancher 420 not the rancher its for the 07 & 08. hope this helps ya out


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes the PCIII will work on any Rancher 420 and 420AT doesn't matter on the year, same for the PCV. The PCV has a few features that the PCIII doesn't but they are both top notch products, money very well spent for a 420.


----------



## frap11 (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks for the info guys,


----------

